

Duvamis - duvamis
https://www.duvamis.com/

======
duvamis
The mission of Duvamis is to build an internet communication platform – Astral
Media Duvamis, which is unique in its philosophy and is intended to provide a
new media for sharing, creative activities and intellectual satisfaction to
free and creative users worldwide, without social, regional, individual or
group barriers and restrictions.

Astral Media Duvamis is the first anonymous social network for free
communication and exchange of different opinions, interests and ideas.

Duvamis protects the privacy and anonymity of its users, giving them the
opportunity to express who they really are.

The name derives from the ancient Greek word “dunamis“ (Δύναμις), which means
„internal strength, power, ability“.

